# Online and Free psychologists or therapists.



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Are there any? Please tell me. Is there anyone here that is a psychologist/therapist or knows someone who is that can give free therapy and online.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

hey night,i'm neithet a psychologist or a therapist.but if you want to talk to me i'll ready to give you a listening ears.i'm not even a counselling or psychology major but i'm really interested in this and i'm seeing a psychologist myself right now.feel free to talk to [email protected]


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm, I found this free Self Help guide. I'd say its _kinda _like what a therapist would talk about:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7199393/Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety-A-Self-Help-Guide

But if you have serious SA issues and depression issues I'm not sure how effective it would be, but its worth a read still.


----------



## wrynn (Dec 18, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Umm, I found this free Self Help guide. I'd say its _kinda _like what a therapist would talk about:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/7199393/Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety-A-Self-Help-Guide
> 
> But if you have serious SA issues and depression issues I'm not sure how effective it would be, but its worth a read still.


Thanks for that link MG.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a feeling that a psychologist is forbidden from practicing on a public forum. Even if he or she wanted to help us out here, I'm guessing they would have to jeopardize their license by posting here acting as a psychologist.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I have a feeling that a psychologist is forbidden from practicing on a public forum. Even if he or she wanted to help us out here, I'm guessing they would have to jeopardize their license by posting here acting as a psychologist.


I wonder why that is?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not even sure if that's true, but I would guess something to do with confidentiality.


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes. I don't think you would find an actual psychologist online. But as Milo001 stated, I would be more than willing to talk with you about sa or whatever else. I've gone to many therapists and actually found some self help methods on my own that have significantly helped my sa and depression. Email or AIM: [email protected] or Pchan17. Good luck.


----------



## yasminesaad (Jun 12, 2012)

nighter do u have a twitter account ? im in need of psychologist


----------

